# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Pétitions, Actions, et Manifestations >  venez rejoindre le groupe Refuge  les Gombertins sur Teaming

## Franck GOMBERTINS

*Vous souhaitez nous aider ?

Rien de plus simple ! rejoignez le Groupe le Refuge les Gombertins sur Teaming.*https://www.teaming.net/refugelesgombertins?lang=fr_FR

En vous inscrivant, vous versez 1 par mois au Refuge les Gombertins

Refuge les Gombertins
Lieu de vie pour Animaux dans le Soissonnais (02) à l'initiative de quelques militants pour les droits des animaux, ce sanctuaire accueille toute l'année des animaux en difficultés de manière définitive ou provisoire. Certains posent leur valise ,alors que d'autres sont en attente de leur nouvelle famille. Nous pouvons également accueillir de manière temporaire, en tant que famille d'accueil, en collaboration avec les associations locales.

sans vous rien est possible!!

----------


## Les Gombertins

Nous espérons pourvoir acquérir un nouveau terrain qui permettrait  d'accueillir des cochons en difficultés.    Nous n'avons pour l'instant ni la place ni les structures pour, et nous  nous retrouvons régulièrement obligés de refuser ces animaux.    Sans vous rien ne sera possible.

----------


## Franck GOMBERTINS

si vous souhaitez améliorer le quotidien de nos pensionnaires inscrivez vous sur Teaming, cf. message d'origine.
sans vous rien est possible!!!

----------


## Franck GOMBERTINS

En vous inscrivant sur teaming (https://www.teaming.net/refugelesgombertins?lang=fr_FR ) , vous versez 1€ par mois au Refuge les Gombertins. par ce geste simple, vous nous aidez à améliorer le quotidiens de nos pensionnaires.
sans vous rien est possible !!!!

----------


## Franck GOMBERTINS

un petit geste pour les Gombertins ?

*Rien de plus simple ! rejoignez le Groupe le Refuge les Gombertins sur Teaming.

https://www.teaming.net/refugelesgombertins?lang=fr_FR

En vous inscrivant, vous versez 1€ par mois au Refuge les Gombertins

sans vous rien et possible !!!!!*

----------


## Franck GOMBERTINS

venez soutenir le refuge les gombertins en vous inscrivant sur Teaming 

*https://www.teaming.net/refugelesgombertins?lang=fr_FR*

sans vous rien est possible !!!!

----------


## Franck GOMBERTINS

il est possible de nous aider si vous le souhaitez, en versant 1€ par mois, rejoignez nous sur teaming

*https://www.teaming.net/refugelesgombertins?lang=fr_FR*

 sans vous rien est possible !!!!

----------


## Franck GOMBERTINS

si vous souhaitez améliorer le quotidien de nos pensionnaires inscrivez vous sur Teaming

*https://www.teaming.net/refugelesgombertins?lang=fr_FR*

En vous inscrivant, vous versez 1€ par mois au Refuge les Gombertins

Les Gombertins sont reconnue d'intérêt Général, vos dons sont déductibles des impôts à hauteur de 66%

 sans vous rien et possible !!!!!

----------


## Franck GOMBERTINS

venez soutenir le refuge les gombertins en vous inscrivant sur Teaming 
si vous souhaitez améliorer le quotidien de nos pensionnaires rendez vous sur :
*https://www.teaming.net/refugelesgombertins?lang=fr_FR*

*Les Gombertins sont reconnue d'intérêt Général, vos dons sont déductibles des impôts à hauteur de 66%

*En vous inscrivant, vous versez 1€ par mois au Refuge les Gombertins

_sans vous rien et possible !!!!!_

----------


## Carole Élorac

Aidez le refuge avec un don d'1 euro par mois  :Smile: 

https://www.teaming.net/refugelesgombertins

----------


## Carole Élorac

Tout le mois de Juillet, une inscription à teaming, c'est une adhésion offerte. Teaming, seulement un micro don d'1 euro par mois pour participer aux frais quotidiens des Gombertins.  https://www.teaming.net/refugelesgombertins

Pour cela, une fois inscrit sur le teaming des Gombertins, envoyez un mp au refuge via sa page facebook afin de profiter de l'adhésion offerte : https://www.facebook.com/Les-Gombert...1842794544153/

----------


## Carole Élorac

> Aidez nous à acquérir un nouveau terrain, pour 1 euro par mois.  https://www.teaming.net/refugelesgombertins

----------


## Carole Élorac

> Tout le mois de Juillet, une inscription à teaming, c'est une adhésion offerte. Teaming, seulement un micro don d'1 euro par mois pour participer aux frais quotidiens des Gombertins.


https://www.teaming.net/refugelesgombertins

----------


## Carole Élorac

1 euro par mois pour aider le refuge  :Smile:  ; il n'y a pas de petit don  :: 

https://www.teaming.net/refugelesgombertins

----------


## Carole Élorac

Le "teaming" du refuge toujours en ligne ! C'est 1 euro par mois  :Smile:  
https://www.teaming.net/refugelesgombertins

----------


## Carole Élorac

Participer à Teaming, c'est offrir la possibilité au plus grand nombre de participer sans se ruiner  ::  

https://www.teaming.net/refugelesgombertins?lang=fr_FR

----------


## Carole Élorac

Une bonne résolution pour la rentrée > s'inscrire sur le groupe teaming des Gombertins  :Big Grin:  ; teaming, c'est un micro don d'UN euro par mois  :: 

Merci pour eux !  :Smile: 

https://www.teaming.net/refugelesgombertins

----------


## Carole Élorac

Qui n'est pas encore inscrit sur teaming pour aider le refuge Les Gombertins à raison d'1 euro par mois ???  :Big Grin:  

https://www.teaming.net/refugelesgombertins

----------


## Carole Élorac

UN MICRO DON D'1 EURO PAR MOIS, CA PEUT SEMBLER PEU, MAIS SI ON S'Y MET TOUS, C'EST ENORME !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Big Grin:   ::   :Smile:  

https://www.teaming.net/refugelesgombertins

et cela permet au plus grand nombre de pouvoir contribuer  ::

----------


## Carole Élorac

Un micro don d'1 euro par mois qui peut aider beaucoup !  ::  

https://www.teaming.net/refugelesgombertins?lang=fr_FR

https://www.facebook.com/Les-Gombertins-821842794544153



C'est Roméo qui vous le dit !  :Big Grin:

----------


## Carole Élorac

https://www.teaming.net/refugelesgombertins

1 euro par mois pour aider le refuge !  :Smile:

----------


## Carole Élorac

https://www.teaming.net/refugelesgombertins

1 euro par mois au profit du refuge  :Smile: 

Teaming, un système de micro don permettant au plus grand nombre de pouvoir participer. 1+1+1+1+1+1+1 etc … = beaucoup poru les animaux  ::

----------


## Carole Élorac

> Soyez prêt.tes, tout le mois de Novembre, une inscription sur teaming, c'est une adhésion aux Gombertins offerte.


Teaming, c'est un système de micro don d'1 euro par mois : https://www.teaming.net/refugelesgombertins

Une fois inscrit sur teaming, contactez le refuge via sa page facebook pour bénéficier de l'adhésion offerte  :Big Grin:  : https://www.facebook.com/Les-Gombert...1842794544153/

----------


## Carole Élorac

Teaming, c'est un micro don d'1 euro par mois ! qui aide beaucoup !  :Big Grin:  

https://www.teaming.net/refugelesgombertins

et au mois de novembre, en exclusivité, pour une inscription sur le groupe teaming du refuge Les Gombertins, une adhésion annuelle au refuge vous est offerte ! Attention J-4 !  :Big Grin:  

Une fois inscrit sur teaming, contactez le refuge via sa page facebook pour bénéficier de l'adhésion offerte  :Big Grin:  : https://www.facebook.com/Les-Gombert...1842794544153/

----------


## Carole Élorac

Teaming, c'est un micro don d'1 euro par mois ! qui aide beaucoup !  :Big Grin: 

https://www.teaming.net/refugelesgombertins

et au mois de novembre, en exclusivité, pour une inscription sur le groupe teaming du refuge Les Gombertins, une adhésion annuelle au refuge vous est offerte ! Attention J-4 !  :Big Grin: 

Une fois inscrit sur teaming, contactez le refuge via sa page facebook pour bénéficier de l'adhésion offerte  :Big Grin: 
https://www.facebook.com/Les-gombert...1842794544153/

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

le lien ne fonctionne pas

----------


## Carole Élorac

Bonjour,
La page facebook du refuge avait été fermée quelques jours mais réouverte depuis, bizarre que ça ne fonctionne pas … En attendant, vous pouvez toujours rejoindre le groupe "solidarité Gombertins"  ::  : https://www.facebook.com/groups/1214202271969050/








> le lien ne fonctionne pas

----------


## Carole Élorac

Vous pouvez aussi contacter le refuge sur sa page twitter : https://twitter.com/gombertins





> le lien ne fonctionne pas

----------


## Carole Élorac

> Inscrit.te sur teaming? C'est seulement un micro don d'1 euro par mois, pour vous c'est peu, pour les animaux c'est beaucoup


https://www.teaming.net/refugelesgombertins

Et n'oubliez pas, si vous vous inscrivez sur le "teaming" du refuge durant novembre, une adhésion annuelle vous sera offerte !  :Big Grin:  


Pour cela, contactez le refuge sur sa page fb en privé  : https://www.facebook.com/Les-Gombert...1842794544153/
ou sur twitter : https://*twitter.com/gombertins





Merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii *

----------


## Carole Élorac

Le système Teaming, c'est un micro don d'1 euro par mois, qui aide beaucoup et permet au plus grand nombre de participer. Merci pour eux  :Smile:  




> Soyez prêt.tes, tout le mois de Novembre, une inscription sur teaming,c'est une adhésion aux Gombertins offerte. https://www.teaming.net/refugelesgombertins

----------


## Carole Élorac

Plus que quelques jours ...  :Big Grin:  




> _Soyez prêt.tes, tout le mois de Novembre, une inscription sur teaming,c'est une adhésion aux Gombertins offerte.__ https://www.teaming.net/refugelesgombertins_


Une fois inscrit-e sur teaming, contactez les Gombertins en privé via la page facebook afin de bénéficier de l'adhésion offerte  :Big Grin:   : https://www.facebook.com/Les-Gombert...1842794544153/
ou là : https://www.facebook.com/groups/1214202271969050/


https://www.teaming.net/refugelesgombertins

----------


## Carole Élorac

Teaming, un système de micro don d'1 euro par mois pour aider le refuge  :Big Grin:  

https://www.teaming.net/refugelesgombertins

Ne cherchez pas l'arnaque, il n'y en a pas  ::

----------


## Carole Élorac

Toujours en ligne, le système de mirco don "teaming" vous permet d'aider le refuge avec 1 euro par mois  :Smile:  :

https://www.teaming.net/refugelesgombertins

----------


## Carole Élorac

Teaming, un micro don d'un euro par mois, permet non seulemnt d'aider les animaux mais permetr aussi au plus grand nombre de participer  :: 

https://www.teaming.net/refugelesgombertins

----------


## Carole Élorac

Le groupe teaming toujours en ligne. Teaming, un système de micro don d'un euro par mois pour aider le refuge  :: 


https://www.teaming.net/refugelesgombertins

Merci pour eux  :Smile:

----------


## Carole Élorac

Toujours en ligne, le groupe "teaming" du refuge permet de faire un don d'un euro par mois  :Smile: 

Merci pour eux !

https://www.teaming.net/refugelesgombertins

----------


## Carole Élorac

Toujours en ligne, la cagnotte "teaming" du refuge ; teaming, c'est un système de micro don d'1 euro par mois qui permet au plus grand nombre d'entre vous de participer. Merci pour les animaux  :: 

https://www.teaming.net/refugelesgombertins

----------


## Carole Élorac

Le groupe teaming toujours en ligne. Teaming, un système de micro don d'un euro par mois pour aider le refuge  :: 


https://www.teaming.net/refugelesgombertins

Merci pour eux  :Smile:

----------


## Carole Élorac

64 personnes inscrites sur le groupe Teaming des gombertins !  :Big Grin: 

Qui sera la 65ème ?!!  :Big Grin:  

Teaming, c'est un système de micro don d'1 euro par mois qui permet au plus grand nombre de participer  :: 


https://www.teaming.net/refugelesgombertins


Merci pour eux  ::

----------


## Carole Élorac

Teaming, un micro don d'un euro par mois, permet non seulemnt d'aider les animaux mais permetr aussi au plus grand nombre de participer  :: 

https://www.teaming.net/refugelesgombertins

----------


## Carole Élorac

Le système Teaming, un micro don d'1 euro par mois pour aider le refuge. Pas d'arnaque, pas de supplément !  :: 




> Nous espérons pourvoir acquérir un nouveau terrain qui permettrait d'accueillir des cochons en difficultés.  Nous n'avons pour l'instant ni la place ni les structures pour, et nous nous retrouvons régulièrement obligés de refuser ces animaux.  Sans vous rien ne sera possible.


https://www.teaming.net/project/prof...zti5Fp7D9wLN16

----------


## Carole Élorac

1 euro par mois pour aider le refuge  :: 

https://www.teaming.net/refugelesgombertins

----------


## Carole Élorac

Teaming, un système de micro don d'1 euro par mois pour aider le refuge  :Big Grin: 

https://www.teaming.net/refugelesgombertins

Ne cherchez pas l'arnaque, il n'y en a pas  ::

----------


## Carole Élorac

Le système teaming, c'est un micro don d'un euro par mois pour aider le refuge : https://www.teaming.net/refugelesgombertins

----------


## Carole Élorac

Teaming, un système de micro don d'1 euro par mois pour aider le refuge  :Big Grin: 

https://www.teaming.net/refugelesgombertins

----------


## Carole Élorac

Teaming, un système de micro don d'1 euro par mois pour aider le refuge  :Big Grin: 

https://www.teaming.net/refugelesgombertins

Ne cherchez pas l'arnaque, il n'y en a pas  ::

----------


## Carole Élorac

Inscrivez-vous sur le groupe "teaming" du refuge, c'est un système de micro-fon d'un euro par mois, qui permet au plus grand nombre de contribuer  :: 

https://www.teaming.net/refugelesgombertins

----------


## Carole Élorac

Un micro don d'1 euro par mois qui aide beaucoup !  :Smile:  

https://www.teaming.net/refugelesgombertins

----------


## Carole Élorac

Participer à Teaming, c'est offrir la possibilité au plus grand nombre de participer sans se ruiner  :: 

https://www.teaming.net/refugelesgombertins?lang=fr_FR

Un micro don d'1 euro par mois !

----------


## Carole Élorac

Le système Teaming, un micro-don d'1 euro par mois qui aide beaucoup : https://www.teaming.net/refugelesgombertins

Merci pour eux  ::

----------


## Carole Élorac

Participer à Teaming, c'est offrir la possibilité au plus grand nombre de participer sans se ruiner  :: 

https://www.teaming.net/refugelesgombertins?lang=fr_FR

Un micro don d'1 euro par mois !

----------


## Carole Élorac

Teaming, c'est un système de mciro don d'1 euro par mois.
Y'a pas d'arnaque !  :Big Grin:  Vous vous inscrivez, et choisissez de donner à l'asso/refuge de votre choix (tant qu'à faire, Les Gombertins  ::   :Big Grin:  ). 

https://www.teaming.net/refugelesgombertins?lang=fr_FR

Ainsi, vous pouvez contribuer à aider un ou plusieurs refuges ! 

Merciiii  :Smile:

----------


## Carole Élorac

Teaming, un système de micro don d'1 euro par mois pour aider le refuge  :Big Grin: 

https://www.teaming.net/refugelesgombertins

Ne cherchez pas l'arnaque, il n'y en a pas  ::

----------


## Carole Élorac

Teaming, un système de micro don d'1 euro par mois pour aider le refuge  :Big Grin: 

https://www.teaming.net/refugelesgombertins

----------


## Carole Élorac

1 euro pour les animaux ! 

https://www.teaming.net/refugelesgombertins

----------


## Carole Élorac

1 euro par mois pour le refuge, ni plus ni moins  :: 

https://www.teaming.net/refugelesgombertins

Merci pour votre contribution  :Smile:

----------


## Carole Élorac

Teaming, c'est seulement 1 micro don d'1 euro par mois.
https://www.teaming.net/refugelesgom...104#teamersBox

----------


## Carole Élorac

Un micro don d'1 euro par mois pour el refuge qui aide beaucoup !  :Smile: 

https://www.teaming.net/refugelesgombertins
Merci pour les animaux accueillis  ::

----------


## Carole Élorac

Inscrivez-vous sur le groupe "teaming" du refuge, c'est un système de micro-fon d'un euro par mois, qui permet au plus grand nombre de contribuer  :: 

https://www.teaming.net/refugelesgombertins

Merci beaucoup  :Smile: , et n'oubliez pas, 1 euro + 1 euro + 1 euro + & euro etc etc … = ça peut faire beaucoup  ::

----------


## Carole Élorac

Teaming, un système de micro don d'1 euro par mois pour aider le refuge  :Big Grin: 

https://www.teaming.net/refugelesgombertins

Ne cherchez pas l'arnaque, il n'y en a pas  ::

----------


## Carole Élorac

Participer à Teaming, c'est offrir la possibilité au plus grand nombre de participer sans se ruiner  :: 

https://www.teaming.net/refugelesgombertins?lang=fr_FR

----------


## Carole Élorac

Participer à Teaming, c'est offrir la possibilité au plus grand nombre de participer sans se ruiner  :: 

https://www.teaming.net/refugelesgombertins?lang=fr_FR

----------


## Carole Élorac

Qui n'est pas encore inscrit sur teaming pour aider le refuge Les Gombertins à raison d'1 euro par mois ???  :Big Grin: 

https://www.teaming.net/refugelesgombertins

----------


## Carole Élorac

En vous inscrivant sur le groupe "teaming" du refuge Les Gombertins, vous lui apporterez 1 euro par mois. 




Merci pour les animaux accueillis  :: . 




                                   ************************************

Les Gombertins, lieu de vie pour Animaux dans le Soissonnais (02) Collectif et non associatif, à l'initiative de quelques militants pour les droits des animaux, ce sanctuaire accueille toute l'année des animaux en difficulté de manière définitive ou provisoire. Certains posent leur valise ,alors que d'autres sont en attente de leur nouvelle famille. Nous pouvons également accueillir de manière temporaire, en tant que famille d'accueil, en collaboration avec les associations locales.

https://www.teaming.net/refugelesgombertins

https://www.facebook.com/Les-Gombert...1842794544153/

----------


## Carole Élorac

Participer à Teaming, c'est offrir la possibilité au plus grand nombre de participer sans se ruiner  :: 

https://www.teaming.net/refugelesgombertins?lang=fr_FR

----------


## Carole Élorac

UN MICRO DON D'1 EURO PAR MOIS, CA PEUT SEMBLER PEU, MAIS SI ON S'Y MET TOUS, C'EST ENORME !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Big Grin:  ::  :Smile: 

https://www.teaming.net/refugelesgombertins

et cela permet au plus grand nombre de pouvoir contribuer  ::

----------


## Carole Élorac

UN MICRO DON D'1 EURO PAR MOIS, CA PEUT SEMBLER PEU, MAIS SI ON S'Y MET TOUS, C'EST ENORME !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Big Grin:  ::  :Smile: 

https://www.teaming.net/refugelesgombertins

et cela permet au plus grand nombre de pouvoir contribuer  ::

----------


## Carole Élorac

https://www.teaming.net/refugelesgombertins

UN MICRO DON D'1 EURO PAR MOIS, CA PEUT SEMBLER PEU, MAIS SI ON S'Y MET TOUS, C'EST ENORME !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Big Grin:  ::  :Smile:

----------


## Carole Élorac

Teaming, un micro don d'un euro par mois  :Smile: 

https://www.teaming.net/refugelesgombertins

----------


## Carole Élorac

Participer à Teaming, c'est offrir la possibilité au plus grand nombre de participer sans se ruiner  :: 

https://www.teaming.net/refugelesgombertins?lang=fr_FR

Un micro-don d'un euro par mois  :Smile: .

----------


## Carole Élorac

Un micro don d'un euro par mois, c'est possible grâce au système "teaming"  : 
https://www.teaming.net/refugelesgombertins?lang=fr_FR

----------


## Carole Élorac

62 personnes ont rejoint le groupe "teaming" des Gombertins  :Big Grin: . Qui sera la 63e personne ?  :: 

https://www.teaming.net/refugelesgom...FBk#teamersBox

Le système teaming, c'est un micro-don d'un euro par mois  :Smile:

----------


## Carole Élorac

UN MICRO DON D'1 EURO PAR MOIS, CA PEUT SEMBLER PEU, MAIS SI ON S'Y MET TOUS, C'EST ENORME !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Big Grin:  ::  :Smile: 

https://www.teaming.net/refugelesgombertins

et cela permet au plus grand nombre de pouvoir contribuer  ::

----------


## Carole Élorac

Participer à Teaming, c'est offrir la possibilité au plus grand nombre de participer sans se ruiner  :: 

https://www.teaming.net/refugelesgombertins?lang=fr_FR
 Un micro-don d'1 euro par mois seulement  ::

----------


## Carole Élorac

Qui n'est pas encore inscrit sur teaming pour aider le refuge Les Gombertins à raison d'1 euro par mois ???  :Big Grin: 

https://www.teaming.net/refugelesgombertins

*
*

----------


## Carole Élorac

Qui n'est pas encore inscrit sur teaming pour aider le refuge Les Gombertins à raison d'1 euro par mois ???  :Big Grin: 

https://www.teaming.net/refugelesgombertins

----------


## Carole Élorac

Teaming, un système de micro don d'1 euro par mois pour aider le refuge  :Big Grin: 

https://www.teaming.net/refugelesgombertins


La page fb du refuge étant hors ligne pour le mois de décembre, nous vous invitons à suivre le refuge sur twitter : https://twitter.com/gombertins ou à nous contacter par mail : lesgombertins02@hotmail.com

----------


## Carole Élorac

Un micro don d'1 euro par mois qui peut aider beaucoup !  :: 

https://www.teaming.net/refugelesgombertins?lang=fr_FR

https://www.facebook.com/Les-Gombertins-821842794544153

----------


## Carole Élorac

Teaming, un système de micro don d'1 euro par mois pour aider le refuge  :Big Grin: 

https://www.teaming.net/refugelesgombertins

Ne cherchez pas l'arnaque, il n'y en a pas  ::

----------


## Carole Élorac

Qui n'est pas encore inscrit sur teaming pour aider le refuge Les Gombertins à raison d'1 euro par mois ???  :Big Grin: 

https://www.teaming.net/refugelesgombertins

----------


## Carole Élorac

Qui n'est pas encore inscrit sur teaming pour aider le refuge Les Gombertins à raison d'1 euro par mois ???  :Big Grin: 

https://www.teaming.net/refugelesgombertins

----------


## Carole Élorac

Qui n'est pas encore inscrit sur teaming pour aider le refuge Les Gombertins à raison d'1 euro par mois ???  :Big Grin: 

https://www.teaming.net/refugelesgombertins

----------


## Carole Élorac

Qui n'est pas encore inscrit sur teaming pour aider le refuge Les Gombertins à raison d'1 euro par mois ???  :Big Grin: 

https://www.teaming.net/refugelesgombertins

----------


## Carole Élorac

Teaming, un système de micro don d'1 euro par mois pour aider le refuge  :Big Grin: 

https://www.teaming.net/refugelesgombertins

----------


## Carole Élorac

Teaming, un système de micro don d'1 euro par mois pour aider le refuge  :Big Grin: 

https://www.teaming.net/refugelesgombertins

----------


## Carole Élorac

Qui n'est pas encore inscrit sur teaming pour aider le refuge Les Gombertins à raison d'1 euro par mois ???  :Big Grin: 

https://www.teaming.net/refugelesgombertins

----------


## Carole Élorac

Un micro don d'1 euro par mois qui peut aider beaucoup !  :: 

https://www.teaming.net/refugelesgombertins?lang=fr_FR

https://www.facebook.com/Les-Gombertins-821842794544153

----------


## Carole Élorac

Teaming, un système de micro don d'1 euro par mois pour aider le refuge  :Big Grin: 

https://www.teaming.net/refugelesgombertins

Ne cherchez pas l'arnaque, il n'y en a pas  ::

----------


## Carole Élorac

Un micro don d'1 euro par mois qui peut aider beaucoup !  :: 

https://www.teaming.net/refugelesgombertins?lang=fr_FR

https://www.facebook.com/Les-Gombertins-821842794544153

----------


## Carole Élorac

Qui n'est pas encore inscrit sur teaming pour aider le refuge Les Gombertins à raison d'1 euro par mois ???  :Big Grin: 

https://www.teaming.net/refugelesgombertins

----------


## Carole Élorac

Teaming, un système de micro don d'1 euro par mois pour aider le refuge  :Big Grin: 

https://www.teaming.net/refugelesgombertins

----------


## Carole Élorac

Teaming, un micro don d'un euro par mois, permet non seulemnt d'aider les animaux mais permetr aussi au plus grand nombre de participer  :: 

https://www.teaming.net/refugelesgombertins

----------


## Carole Élorac

Un micro don d'un euro par mois pour le refuge grâce au système "teaming"  :: 

https://www.teaming.net/refugelesgombertins

----------


## Carole Élorac

Le groupe "teaming" du refuge est toujours en activité  :: . A raison d'un euro par mois, vous contribuerez à nous aider  :: .

Un grand merci !  :Smile: 

https://www.teaming.net/refugelesgombertins
https://www.facebook.com/Les-Gombertins-821842794544153

----------

